# How cold is too cold to ride?



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow!

I wouldn't be too concerned about the cold issue. The horses would be exposed to the back at the barn as well, but the feed issue. Assuming that you'll be packing in you'd have to take tons of extra feed just to keep them going. That and if it's that cold what about the depth of the snow? 

Lot's of logistics to work out but sounds kind of nifty. Good luck!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, since horses live outdoors all year long no matter the temperature (or else they're supposed to, anyway) i think as long as you can handle it there should be no problems.
If the snow is really deep & you're travelling for long distances, the horse will have to work harder, meaning his body will warm up but be will also sweat more, so make sure you have some sort of thick cooler to keep him from getting chilled when you take the saddle off. When you do eventually stop, loosen up the cinch but leave the saddle on for a good hour to allow some of the sweat underneath to dry without freezing.

You will want extra, good feed since horses burn off more energy just standing around in the winter than in the summer, let alone working. "Hot" feeds are always nice for them when it's cold, such as oats, barley, etc...
Though horses will eat snow to keep hydrated, water is good to have on hand. If you're really roughing it you could boil some over a fire, just to melt it.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Lets put it this way, if you can put up with the cold they can too. 

I'm going to assume you are setting up a base camp and packing in supplies. If not, you might not be able to haul in enough supplies. Horses burn a lot of calories staying warm in cold winter weather. Think about taking a good winter blanket for them also, that will help.


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

We'd have a truck accessible camp set up for feed. I was mostly concerned with caloric intake and worried about them sweating and getting too cold afterwards. I guess the blankets would work for that. I won't hunt in too deep of snow. The lions follow the deer and they move pretty low in the winter. It does make me wonder. How deep is to deep to ride?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

To deep is subjective to the horse, what will they push through?

Biggest problem with snow is you can't see the hazards covered by it so I personally wont ride in anything over 6" unless I absolutely know the route.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

For temperature -- I agree if you can do, so can the horse. As for the sweating, a good rub down leaving you with sore arms will certainly help. And keep the horses out of the wind. Maybe get the horse used to a vertical tarp so they will be comfortable using that as a windblock in the bush.

I personally wouldn't blanket, unless I couldn't get the horse reasonably dry. If concerned I would leave a blanket on for the absolute minimum time and definitely not overnight.

As for too deep? Well if the horse will go, do it, but do be aware that as mentioned that you can't see through it. I have gone on rides with snow so deep that my feet are dragging in it. But the deeper the snow, the harder the work -- more calories, more sweat.

I would want to make sure I can get water on the trail. Check your maps. Winter is very dry and while the horses will eat snow, it uses up far too many calories for the amount of hydration benefit they get.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I know what your weather is like. I ride year ride.

My horses will roll immediately after I take the saddle off. In our dry powdery snow that helps to dry their hair off.

























If you are staying in a camp (vs coming back home) some sort of blanket maybe in order to help them get dry. Above 10-20* I would worry about it. I pack in Elk hunting and have left my horses tied to high lines all night after a hard day on the mountain. Of course Oct isn't as cold as Jan, But I do frequently see Teens at night in Oct. I pack in lots of feed and give it to the horses. They eat grass hay at home, But almost all certified hay in Utah is Alfalfa, So they get the richer stuff while up hunting.

The deeper the snow the harder they have to work. As mention knowing what is under the snow is the big problem. Up to about knee deep, is do able. I start getting nervous in anything deeper. Also if I am traveling through really rough terrain, steep hills or with much blow down. Out in the flat open, I will push thru the deeper snow. In the timber with the blow down pick up sticks, I worry about them getting their legs tangled.


















I personally don't like getting out much below 10* . I've skied in below 0* temps, But I'm working hard and not just sitting in a saddle. You folks in the Uinta Basin, are a little more hardy than I. You are used to that cold. I bet your horses REALLY get wooley.

Have Fun


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Guys, I would love to come do some hunting with you!!! I have hunted Sika deer in the snow in the Kaimanawa's of our North Island and Thar and Chamois in the Southern Alps of the South Island. BUT to be able to combine horses, snow and hunting would be so frikken AWESOME! I get plenty of of hunting with the horse where we are but all I have to worry about is how deep the mud gets and whats left of the tracks after that last big rain. I love snow with the passion of someone who very rarely gets to experience it lol!


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Kiwigirl, I love the quote in your signature.

Painted horse, are those elk in the book cliffs? Looks like to much pinion and sage to be around civilization. LOL. 

Nothernmama, why wouldn't you use a blanket? 


Does anyone have a good picture of a highline? I don't really think the hobbles would be best for the area I am in. 

I appreciate all of the input. I figured the cold wouldn't really be an issue. We have wild horses in places I hunt and they don't leave the deep snow like the deer and elk do. I've found them in belly deep snow, just hangin' out.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful photos! I ride all winter but I'm a weenie and do my winter riding in the indoor sporting under armor  I don't ride below 15 degrees. I always make sure they get brushed out and dry afterwards. 

Be sure to share pics of your hunting trips!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Here you go - a pic of a highline



If you go here you can scroll over the pic to see the various knots in more detail as well as a video (with bagpipe music ).

This is the set up I use and it's worked very well for me. The biggest issue I see is is people setting the line too low and too loose. Needs to be high and tight. When weight isn't an issue I've seen outfitters using come alongs to tighten the line. 

Hope this helps


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Beautiful photos! I ride all winter but I'm a weenie and do my winter riding in the indoor sporting under armor  I don't ride below 15 degrees. I always make sure they get brushed out and dry afterwards.


 
Hahaha...then I'm a super weenie, it gets under 40 degrees and my behind is in the house!


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input(even from the weenies :shock. Is that a set up for a single horse? Do they all need to be seperate or can you make a long one for a few of them. Obviously they shouldn't be able to reach each other. I tie my hunting dogs out at camp on a picket line. It's one long chain with 8 short chains with snaps on them(they can't reach each other). I am the worst about pictures. I was banned from using the camera a couple years ago when i broke my wifes 1100 dollar camera.  Cell phones just don't quite cut it.


----------



## Tolt (Jun 15, 2011)

I live in northern Minnesota, and it routinely drops far below -30F, occasionally below -40F, with record lows around -50F. Because horses are NOT native to northern Minnesota, I don't just assume that they can handle it because they are animals, etc. When our temperatures are at their lowest, they get gobs of extra calories in addition to heavy duty blankets, and that is with no work at all. I generally don't ride below 20F above, but if I do, it's an easy trail ride at a walk, or it's in an indoor arena where the wind can't cause a chill. What we need to remember is that even though wild horses can survive in harsh winters, they are not being asked to do anything but search for food and occasionally evade predators. Our horses are asked to work, and also, they are not wild horses. They aren't as hardy, and they require more care. How are they getting water? Eating snow and riverwater can chill their insides. It is alot to think about, but I'm glad you've taken the time to think about it. Alot of people would just pack up and go regardless of temps.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

You can make the line as long as you need as long as you can keep it tight and keep the horses away from each other (I try for 10-15 feet between horses). If the horses are too close they can kick/ bite/ get tangled up with one another. The pic is just an example of how to string the line and some of the different ways to attach the beasts to it. 

A method that I didn't show (because I'm not a huge fan of it) is to tie the lead to a carabiner that can run the length the line, with stoppers ( just a stick on clove hitch) to keep them apart or from getting too close to the trees.

I'll run a picket line for the horses in summer so they can graze (not an option for you in the winter) but still put them on the highline at night. Keeps them out of trouble and ensures that I don't have to walk the next morning. 

Off to speak about map and compass usage for horse riders. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Trails! I miss Western Washington. All of my family is still there. Your pictures are awesome. I keep thinking I'll get back up there one fall and go on a fall bear hunt but it never seems to time out right.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Bear 
The basic rules of Highlines are The rules of 7
7 feet high,
7 feet feet between horses
17" leads

If you follow this the horses will be under the highline, won't be able to tangle their leads together.

When I feed the horses, I do lengthen the leads so they can reach the hay, but I tighten them up when they are done eating or when I'm not around to watch. I've also left them long on occassion to let the horses lay down after a hard day, Again, I shorten them if I'm not close by.

The elk are north of Duchsene 


don't leave your leads this long and go off an forget about the horses, They will stand up and move around and tangle each other or get a hind foot over the lead and get a rope burn.
















As you can see, I often have mine Highline long enough to get 4 horses on it, with space between
*







*


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

My horses have spent many a night tied to a highline









This is February out on the San Rafael, The riders are pointing at Wild Mustangs in the far distance









The snow here was two feet deep 10 days earlier. We had a winter thaw that melted off a lot of snow









We try and give them as much water as possible, But they still eat snow during the rides. 









After my horses are done drinking, I give them a mash of Beet Pulp that I soaked in hot water. My horses love it, and it adds more water to what they have alread drank.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Painted horse, every time you post a pic of that Buckskin horse of yours I get a wave of horse envy. Just when are you going to pack that horse up and send it here to NZ - I will make it very happy I promise.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It was 101 degrees today here in Georgia.............


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Bearkiller said:


> Nothernmama, why wouldn't you use a blanket?


Just as painted horse described, my horses too will roll in the snow after a sweaty winter ride. If they are very sweaty and it's windy or late in the day, I will dry them myself, then watch them roll and then dry them again. If there is no wind, I barely even dry them. I just brush a bit and watch them roll. I don't like a blanket because then the horses can't "fluff up" their fur and that is what will help dry them out. 

I used to diligently dry them only to watch them roll, shake a bit and stand in the sun to let the snow melt. They'd get all wet again anyway, just from that. It's a different wet though, not through to the skin. So my main concern is to expose the roots of the hair to get the skin dry. A blanket will block that, not help it.


----------

